# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Hiện thực mô phỏng giải thuật định thời Round-Robin(RR).

## thichduthu

Mình đang lam đề tai môn hệ điều hành về cái này ma khó quá.
Bạn nào viết code cho mình với, mình đang rất cần.
http://www.nguyenhuuloi.tk

----------

